# Piccolo pensiero



## traduttrice

Ciao! Devo consegnare un piccolo regalo e vorrei sapere come posso dire che si tratta di un piccolo pensiero. Grazie e buon fine settimana!!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Traduttrice, 
Lo vuoi in francese, suppongo? Si dice "une petite pensée", più spesso "une (petite) attention" ma perlopiù diremo "j'ai un petit cadeau pour toi".


----------



## Nunou

Buongiorno Matou 
secondo te si dice ancora "un petit présent"? 
Ce l'ho in mente ma non mi pare di averlo sentito più dire da un bel po' di tempo...


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo che si dice, Nunou! Dipende dalla regione, dalle abitudini, perfino "de l'âge du capitaine" .


----------



## Nunou

Grazie Matou!


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie mille a tutti! L'idea è quella di consegnare il regalo, facendogli capire che lo faccio col cuore ma scusandomi anche  di non aver potuto comprare qualcosa di più caro!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

"J'ai un cadeau pour toi, il n'est pas bien gros, mais c'est du fond du coeur".
Ciao


----------



## DearPrudence

Per me, "petit présent" adesso non si usa tanto quanto "petit cadeau", che è più commone.
*"J'ai un petit cadeau pour toi. C'est vraiment rien / Ce n'est pas grand-chose mais ça vient du fond du cœur."*


----------

